# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 goes to sleep even when programs are running



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I have programs still running using the internet downloading yet it still goes to sleep after 30 minutes thus interrupting the programs. 

I have turned it off totally for now but is there a way to stop it from sleeping if programs are running?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 goes to sleep even when programs are running*

Only running videos, computer games, or working tasks will keep the machine awake.

Downloads are not one of them. If you don't want the downloads to be stopped, adjust the sleep setting on the computer to a longer time.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 goes to sleep even when programs are running*

ok ill just leave it disabled then


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Or set it to a timer of five hours. I too used to keep it at disabled, but then changed it to five hours as the PC shouldn't be doing anything then.


----------

